

EAngel: Having a Personal Proofreader for Your Emails - eangel
http://eangel.me

======
ColinWright

        What We Do
        Proofread emails in every language ...
    
        ...
    
        We correct emails in English, Spanish,
        French, German and Hebrew.
    

That's _every_ language?

